# now what?



## 20182 (Aug 14, 2005)

the doctor did a biopsy when I had a recent colonoscopy. He now wants me to come in to discuss the results. Are there other results he could want to discuss with me besides cancer?He called me in before a scheduled appt.I am really scared now especially since they have found a mass on a mammogram as well. I have to wait until Wed to see about both.Those of you facing a colonoscopy. It is nothing compared to the prep, that is the worst part.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Was the biopsy of a polyp that was removed?That may be a possible along the road to cancer, but biopsies of things other than polyps being removed are generally NOT about cancer.Usually if you are under 50 years old they probably didn't find polyps and what they biopsied was and area with inflamation (or they found inflamation microscopically when the biopsies were looked at that was not visible).they may also have found everything is normal and he wants to discuss the results and where to go next in treating your symptoms.K.


----------



## 20182 (Aug 14, 2005)

They removed two polyps. The nurse said he wanted to discuss the pathology from a biopsy.


----------



## 20182 (Aug 14, 2005)

I am 50 years old.


----------

